# AAS discussion



## STEVEO (Feb 20, 2017)

alpha are still in business, reading up on various blogs people are saying its bunk and wot not,, am all for alpha been using their products for countless years.. the best lab i have come across! would anyone on here agree? though i have tried various different labs such as dimensions, dunnings, alliance and a few others over the years, but i will say with my hands down that alpha pharma for me is no 1

just want to see on here whats gtg!! 

read a thread that someone has mentioned that alpha will be discontinuing their amps why they hell would they do this?
i have used their amps for years i tell yah they are nothing short from amazing,.. and their vials are just as good!!
alpha india still in business 

any feed back would be great thx..


----------



## STEVEO (Feb 20, 2017)

look and see for yourself what does this show!!


----------



## STEVEO (Feb 20, 2017)

Alpha India i rang them myself and spoke with sales manager he says we are still in action so whats all this nonsense about alpha discontinuing... what a loud of crap if u ask me!


----------



## stonetag (Feb 20, 2017)

A source with a help line, hell of a deal.


----------



## ron1204 (Feb 20, 2017)

This is one of the worst attempts to advertise I've seen


----------



## tunafisherman (Feb 20, 2017)

Next think you know this guy will be offering "free samples" for feedback...from this advertisement alone I will say their gear is bullshit garbage.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 20, 2017)

ron1204 said:


> This is one of the worst attempts to advertise I've seen



It's honestly so bad I actually don't think he is a shill. Even if he is its so bad I am leaving this here because it would be embarrassing if it is lol


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 20, 2017)

Only true Alpha's run Alpha. No beta's.


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 20, 2017)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Only true Alpha's run Alpha. No beta's.


Well then he can log the **** off of this board for sure.


----------



## automatondan (Feb 20, 2017)

Come on guys, hes been using them for years and he believes hands down they are the best lab ever and they are nothing short of amazing and that they have awesome customer service and they are great... all he wants to know is if they are gtg.... haha


----------



## automatondan (Feb 20, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> It's honestly so bad I actually don't think he is a shill. Even if he is its so bad I am leaving this here because it would be embarrassing if it is lol



You actually already called him out for being a shill in another thread...


----------



## Staley40 (Feb 21, 2017)

Op is an idiot


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 21, 2017)

automatondan said:


> You actually already called him out for being a shill in another thread...



Yeah I just went thru his old threads. Alpha this alpha that.

Flame on


----------



## tunafisherman (Feb 21, 2017)

might as well delete this thread, it has nothing worthy of anyone's time....my 2 cents


----------



## automatondan (Feb 22, 2017)

I noticed this POS hasnt logged on since he last posted... I wonder if he ever will again...? He served his purpose... His "advertisement" is posted for all to see.... lucky him. I dont know why, but guys like this make my blood boil....


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 22, 2017)

Neg!!! Neg the shill!!!


----------



## STEVEO (Feb 24, 2017)

alpha pharma are as good as gold. got myself some trena rapid, very potent checked out clean and legit...


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 24, 2017)

STEVEO said:


> alpha pharma are as good as gold. got myself some trena rapid, very potent checked out clean and legit...



Please find the nearest penis to you and proceed to swallow it until you choke on pubic hair.


----------



## STEVEO (Feb 26, 2017)

whats the issue with me talking about alpha lads, seriously that is what i use and  i can tell u that i would not change that for no one..

taking trena rapid 600 mg a week with some anavar... great gains whats the issue with me talking about it?


----------



## YoFitBro (Feb 26, 2017)

ron1204 said:


> This is one of the worst attempts to advertise I've seen


People like you save new guys like me a lot of time and $$$. Im new and probs easily hustled. Just wanna say Thanks for callin people out on bullshit scams


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 27, 2017)

STEVEO said:


> whats the issue with me talking about alpha lads, seriously that is what i use and  i can tell u that i would not change that for no one..
> 
> taking trena rapid 600 mg a week with some anavar... great gains whats the issue with me talking about it?


----------

